# Questions about Canadian immigration.



## Andrew_NZ (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi

I'm a 23 year old looking to move to Canada. I've been looking through work visa's and I've only really found the WHP visa, which would allow me to work and live in Canada for up to 2 years. Firstly would I be able to apply for permanent residency whilst in Canada. Secondly I've just finished my degree in Geology, would I be eligible for permanent residency as a skilled migrant? 

It's been a dream of mine to live in Canada for a long time, and any tips would be greatly appreciated.

My brother is also trying to move to Canada as he loves Banff. The two of us were both very annoyed to learn that our parents gained Canadian permanent residency but chose to move to NZ instead because my mum thought Canada was too Americanized. (she loathes the US for some reason)


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

Geology is a licensed profession so you need to research that angle too for the province you are interested in. Having a visa to enter does not automatically allow you to work as a geologist.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Andrew_NZ said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a 23 year old looking to move to Canada. I've been looking through work visa's and I've only really found the WHP visa, which would allow me to work and live in Canada for up to 2 years. Firstly would I be able to apply for permanent residency whilst in Canada. Secondly I've just finished my degree in Geology, would I be eligible for permanent residency as a skilled migrant?
> 
> ...


Canada has a LIST of occupations considered essential. The LIST is now suspended until 2013 when a new, revised one will be issued. Geologist was not on the suspended list. 
When/If you come on a WHV you will be able to attempt to find work in your field and possibly convert your visa to a Temporary Work Visa (TWP) and from there to a Permanent Resident (PR) status. It will take time and effort on your part. The good thing about your WHV visa is that you can work anywhere and for whomever you please in Canada. With a TWP you are tied for two years to an employer who has Government permission to hire you.
Canada is somewhat Americanized and, given its proximity to the USA, that's to be expected. I've been to NZ and liked it very much. It was 8 years ago and some Americanization was creeping in there with US made TV shows and, of course, American fast food restaurants.
Good Luck with your plans.


----------

